# My DIY Power Press



## Castiron (Sep 18, 2012)

That's nice. 
Mount the receiver under the table that way it's out of the way when you don't need it.


----------



## Army3244 (Sep 1, 2014)

That's awesome, I really like how you have it set up to be vertical and horizontal. I would love to build one. You wouldn't happen to have a build list by chance and some dimensions for the fingers? Great job!


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Please post some specifics of the build. I really like that one.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Castiron said:


> That's nice.
> Mount the receiver under the table that way it's out of the way when you don't need it.


That's the plan when I move my man cave in a few months. The receiver was actually off an old vise I had mounted to my bench so I just left it up top for now


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is the jack I used
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200631778_200631778

The arms for the finger are 6", 1.5" steel tubing. I basically built it from a bunch of scraps lol so I didn't really have a list of anything for the build. I got the finger dimensions off here I will post the link when I find it again. Over all it's an easy build but you need a good saw to cut the metal and have the ability to weld it.


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Thought that jack was 5k rated but it's 3k. It works just fine it doesn't strain one bit.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes that's a nice setup. You need a hand knob on the receiver. and then it looks like you are all set. Well done!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

b0w_bender said:


> Yes that's a nice setup. You need a hand knob on the receiver. and then it looks like you are all set. Well done!


Thanks! That is next on my list i'm sure the hardware store will have a knob I can use.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice, especially for the $ invested


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Do you think you could add a peg on one end and a hook on the other and run them out of the end of your tubing to make a draw board?


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

ElkFetish said:


> Do you think you could add a peg on one end and a hook on the other and run them out of the end of your tubing to make a draw board?


I did that with my trailer jack press, so I would say yes, it can be done


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I was actually planning on adding my draw board to it but decided against it just because of the weight after adding the winch. I may add it in the future but for now the draw board is fine on my wall lol


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> I was actually planning on adding my draw board to it but decided against it just because of the weight after adding the winch. I may add it in the future but for now the draw board is fine on my wall lol


If you use the jack itself to draw the bow, you do not need the winch. I mounted my fingers on separate tubing so I can slide them on and off the press. I just made a draw board set up so I can just switch it out when needed.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

70oldsracer said:


> If you use the jack itself to draw the bow, you do not need the winch. I mounted my fingers on separate tubing so I can slide them on and off the press. I just made a draw board set up so I can just switch it out when needed.


can you show a picture of this set up? thanks


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

BowBaker1640 said:


> can you show a picture of this set up? thanks


^^^^Just look at the pics I posted, #13 in this thread. I can show more detailed pics if needed.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

nice work, that looks super legit.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

This is one of those why didn't I think of that moments! Great idea. might try that on mine. Good job!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BowhunterJT said:


> This is one of those why didn't I think of that moments! Great idea. might try that on mine. Good job!


Lol thanks! It really does work good!


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Sell me one for $125?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

ElkFetish said:


> Do you think you could add a peg on one end and a hook on the other and run them out of the end of your tubing to make a draw board?


I would advise not to - you'll go mad cranking the thing back and forward to draw the bow that far.

better to use the frame as a member to mount a draw winch assembly. that allows you to quickly draw the bow most of the way and then use the press itself to do fine adjustment for checking cam sync etc.

see this thread for the draw board that LCA make to fit on their own linear press: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2403643

and here's a setup a friend made to adapt a basic ratchet winch to a linear press. with an old wrist release adapted into the setup it also functions as a shooting machine.
http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?23860-EZ-press-shooting-machine-(retro-fitted)


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

caspian said:


> I would advise not to - you'll go mad cranking the thing back and forward to draw the bow that far.
> 
> better to use the frame as a member to mount a draw winch assembly. that allows you to quickly draw the bow most of the way and then use the press itself to do fine adjustment for checking cam sync etc.
> 
> ...


Very good point. It would take forever to draw the bow using the jack. With the drill attached it wouldn't be too bad but still a lot slower than a winch.


----------



## elkhnter810 (Feb 9, 2012)

Would a side wind jack work as well for this?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

elkhnter810 said:


> Would a side wind jack work as well for this?


Don't see why not.


----------



## elkhnter810 (Feb 9, 2012)

flinginairos said:


> Don't see why not.


Any measurements on the fingers? I've got everything ready to go just can't find any on them


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

elkhnter810 said:


> Any measurements on the fingers? I've got everything ready to go just can't find any on them


I'll send you a pm when I am back on my laptop. I can help you out.


----------



## elkhnter810 (Feb 9, 2012)

flinginairos said:


> I'll send you a pm when I am back on my laptop. I can help you out.


Thanks I really appreciate it! Can't wait to get this built


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

Tagged I like it


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

tagged


----------



## Procomp13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Can I get a measurement on the fingers as well thanks


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*drawboard*

just add these attachments to make a drawboard, worked on mine.
FYI- this is not a for sale thread, just showing what I have done on my press


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

RatherBArchery said:


> just add these attachments to make a drawboard, worked on mine.
> FYI- this is not a for sale thread, just showing what I have done on my press


Cool


----------



## 4wd-n-archery (Apr 16, 2009)

I am going to build my own press as well. Love your idea of using the trailer jack. That will cut several steps out of the way I was going to do it.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> just add these attachments to make a drawboard, worked on mine.


excellent work, that's the way to make use of a linear press. and you get to use the main press drive screw for fine adjustment.


----------

